# Travel Mug



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I got one of those travel mug kits form Rockler the other day Thought I would try to put it together, the wood is some walnut that was grown in Montana. finish is Antique oil 2 coats, and then 4 coats semi-gloss spray lacquer 600 grit sand between coats then buffing with brown paper bag,


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow Rick that is a beauty. I really like the walnut. Well done.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice turning Rick. Great looking wood too.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

wood is spectacular..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice Rick, I've had five kits for several months and hopefully one day I'll get around to making an attempt. I paid $5.00 each over here, what did your cost?


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the kind words.



harrysin said:


> Very nice Rick, I've had five kits for several months and hopefully one day I'll get around to making an attempt. I paid $5.00 each over here, what did your cost?


harry I believe the kit was 11.99 from Rockler Woodworking Supply


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Do you drill out most of the center before or after turning or is it all carved out on the lathe?
It's really beautiful!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Do you drill out most of the center before or after turning or is it all carved out on the lathe?
> It's really beautiful!


"
Thanks... and yes the directions stated to drill a hole with a 2 7/8"
forstner bit 1 1/2 " deep then switch to a 2 1/8" th bit and drill to a depth of 6 1/2 " then connect the two edges together until you have a nice line between the two thus leaving a nice fit for the insert hope that makes sense..


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Rick yep makes perfect sense. Thanks!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Neat project Rick, I like the result. Being a pretty big coffee addict myself, I'm going to have to get me one of those!


----------

